# Oral Appliance for Sleep Apnea



## mjspidey (Sep 19, 2018)

Our physician is interested in providing custom oral appliances for the treatment of obstructive sleep apnea.  I have found the following codes related to this service.

Procedure Codes: D-9941 or L-8048/L-8043 (Unspecified Maxillofacial
 Prosthesis provided by non-physician.)
 Or K-0183 (Nasal applicator device used with CPAP.
 CPT 21085- Complete Oral Appliance Therapy
 CPT 21110- Used for all Oral Appliances, patient is responsible for
 obtaining authorization prior to payment or receiving appliance. 

AND

HCPC INSURANCE CODE:
21089 or 5999 Unlisted Maxillofacial Prosthetic Procedure
S8260 Oral Orthotic for treatment of sleep apnea,
 Includes fitting, fabrication, and materials
S8262 Mandibular orthopedic repositioning device
E0485 Oral device/appliance used to reduce upper airway collapsibility, adjustable
 or non-adjustable, prefabricated, includes fitting and adjustment
E0486 Oral device/appliance used to reduce upper airway collapsibility, adjustable
 or non-adjustable, custom fabricated, includes fitting and adjustment 

Have any of you used these codes successfully?  Do the insurance carriers reimburse ENT for the DME related to this service?  Any obstacles you are encountering on a regular basis?


----------

